# Basement Framing - 2x2 or 2x4's?



## pauly99 (Mar 5, 2009)

Long story short. My basement flooded a couple of years ago. I took care of the outside sloping, gutters, downspouts, as well as sealed the interior. Have not had a drop of water in 2 years. Going back a couple of years ago, the basement walls were sectioned off by a ledge of wood at about 42 inches of height. Anything above that height was drywall which is fine. Anything below the ledge was removed, which included 2x2 furring strips glued to the wall and sheets of 30 year old laminate wood. 

Flooring has been layed down to make the space usable (Dricore and then laminate wood). The lower half of the wall is currently just concrete. I do not have any electrical boxes or plumbing to deal with on this lower half of the basement wall. My plan is to put drywall on this lower half. Any issue with putting either a 2x2 or 2x4 (pressure treaded) and screwed to the wall at 16" intervals?


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

You're not supposed to use PT lumber indoors unless you can find kiln dried PT, which I doubt you will. Kiln dried #2 is what you want, even stud grade will be ok in this case.

Are you sure you wanna stay with no electrical outlets on those walls? Obviously no permits when this was done. Could be a problem some day.

Jaz


----------



## pauly99 (Mar 5, 2009)

I will look for Kiln dried #2 then. 

All of the electrical is up top. So above the ledge with the good drywall, I must have about 8 outlets going around the basement.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Forgot to say I think 2x2 will be fine, or why not 1x2 with appropriate shorter screws for the wallboard. I take it none of these walls are outside walls just partitions. 

Jaz


----------

